# Micro Jig Taper Jig?



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Anyone bought this yet? I know a taper jig is easy to make but they seem to have put a lot of effort into it.










Youtube vid.


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't have one but the concept is pretty neat.

My home brew jig, based on these plans uses the miter slot as guide which I prefer rather than sliding along the fence. My jig does have limits on how wide the stock can be but I've not needed to go beyond those limits (so far)


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Thanks Tom, those plans look pretty neat.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

E-Direct Special Offer

==


----------



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

*Another option for a taper jig*

I recently built the attached taper and ripping jig. Works well and all parts are scraps but the T-track parts. Plans are available for free on the Woodsmith Shop at 

http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/609/taper-jig.pdf


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Decided I'm going to make one rather. I like the Micro Jig Tapering device but it will end up costing me the equivalent of $240 once it's landed and shipping costs are paid. 

Still cool though and maybe Amazon will have it on special sometime.


----------



## IRONMULE31014 (Feb 16, 2013)

Somebody invented a new mouse trap.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

IRONMULE31014 said:


> Somebody invented a new mouse trap.


Another random comment but it reminds me of this very cool advert published on Youtube.

Check it out.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Its neat, however I see it suffering from some of the same limitations that some of the other commercial taper jigs suffer from. Using the GRR-Ripper helps, a bit, but it doesn't look like a comfortable operation, unless you put yourself in line of fire of a potential kick-back.

One of my more recent projects I made a taper jig that ran against the fence, but it was more like a sled, and the work piece fully clamped on to it.


----------



## newinwood (Dec 24, 2007)

it is so new, it is not even on MicroJig site yet.
But look good.
Ed.


----------



## cbehnke1672 (Oct 15, 2010)

i'm going to try it. i know it has limitations, but I want it for the degree/angle scales and repeatability. i will use it to make discs by gluing up wedges/slices of wood (like a pizza pie) if that's all i was doing, i could get by with a fixed angle jig, but I will be making wedges of varying size (degrees) and gluing narrow, non-wedge inlay strips between the slices. 

for example: i want to make a disc of 8 wedges but have an inlay that is 2 degrees wide between each wedge , so my wedges need to be 43 degrees each 

(8 x 2 = 16 degrees) + (8 x 43 = 344) = 360 degrees

i have a jig for it but the gripper looks more precise, variable, and repeatable. 

i'll give it a shot and see. who cares if the kids don't eat food next week.


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

cbehnke1672 said:


> i'll give it a shot and see. who cares if the kids don't eat food next week.


Kids are tough, they'll make it.

Let us know how it goes,


----------



## OneWoodTools (Jun 18, 2014)

They do work well, the stop limits and angle adjustment make life easy, especially if doing 4 sided tapers on legs where you need to double the angle on the opposite side that you have already cut, so you can easily go from 2 degrees to 4 degrees and back again.

Also using it with the Grr Ripper is a great idea on small parts so you can control offcut and main piece.


----------

